
Ask HN: Being a technical reviewer? - greggyb
Hi all, I&#x27;ve received an interesting missive asking me to be a technical reviewer for a book. This is in a subject area where I am very strong, so I&#x27;d be comfortable technically. I am just curious about the general expectations of the experience.<p>Can anyone who has been a technical reviewer for a book describe their experience, whether positive or negative, and help set expectations?<p>Thanks so much!
======
zachflower
First of all, congrats! Whether you accept it or not, it's always an honor to
be recognized.

I did a technical review for a small O'Reilly e-book, so my experience is
probably a "lite" version of the process, but it mostly consisted of general
fact checking and verifying the completeness of the content. The process was
pretty straightforward: they sent me the book, I read it a few times, added
relevant comments to the document, and sent it back.

Overall a positive and interesting experience that I would definitely do
again.

